# My New Dart Frogs



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I just picked up two dendrobates imitator "intermedius". These two cost a fortune but are well worth it, they are amazing little frogs. They are a little over half grown, but will always be tiny little things .


























My old frogs and vivarium


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tyler.... They look bloody wonderful 

Great photos by the way!


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

I like the quarter in the first pic to give you an idea how tiny these little guys are.

*Heavy sigh* I remember when I was allowed to keep reptiles. The wife came in, the geckos, tarantula, tangerine Honduran milksnake, and the veiled chameleon's went out. Coincidence? I think not............ and I wouldn't change it for anything.

 

Regards,

BSB


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

GORGEOUS frogs


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, here are some more recent pictures .


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, are the poisonous?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

They are in the wild, but they are harmless in captivity. They eat certain things in the wild that makes them toxic.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ha ha, now that you said it. I think I remember asking that question before and you said the same thing ... :/

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

